

What I Learned From FarmVille - So You Don’t Have To Play It - slig
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MDqR1MJHfa98ragj2NBp7JMEROKuo29fLJrgb_e702E/edit?hl=en&authkey=CMz61vMB&pli=1

======
slig
Old discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1940778>

